# Memphis TN anyone?



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of anything in the Memphis TN area?


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

There is an SA group in Nashville. PM me if you want more information.


----------



## looktothelight (Jan 16, 2010)

This is off topic but I love Memphis though suprisingly I've found better barbeque here in MS hehe.
There was a patio party with good live music at Silky's on Beale st. yesterday I believe, sadly I had no one to go with so I didn't go.
Always missing out. What else is new.. -.-


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh great i just moved back from there not even a week after you posted this. That sucks, i would've LOVED to have someone to hang out with.


----------



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. I have social anxiety (duh). I started a sort of support group on meetup.com for those in the Memphis area who are overly shy, have social anxiety, or have panic disorders. We can meet up maybe once a month in social situations and have fun and just encourage each other and give each other tips and suggestions. Come on over and give it a try! Lets all learn from each other and help each other and make new friends!


----------

